# best of show



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

This may be a big ask but i really wanna know if its worth the £135 before i buy it. Has anyone got a tiny bit left in the tub they could send me to try even if its only enough to do the bonnet or something? I am using dodo juice blue velvet which i think is great but dont want to spend that kinda money if i wont see much more improvement i know its maybe more durability and will last longer but i want to try before i buy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dave AKA Jack-in-a-Box said it was only slightly better than the Saphire wax and that was only on dark cars


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

where are you m8, we can do your full car if local (wigan) with BOS or zymol concourse 8).. and yes it is worth it


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I live in Kent mate, are you a valeter? What would you have charged for that then?


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Sticking my neck out here as I have no 1st hand experience of these real expensive products, but I seriously doubt that a £135 product will be *9 times *better than a my £15 bottle of Clearkote (for example).

I love a good wax session, but theres no way they are value for money.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I am with you on this one Tim, i cant see it myself. I just want a good wet looking wax i dont mind spending £50 but 135 is right up there and i dont think someone like me will spot the difference


----------



## alcanTTara (Nov 12, 2008)

Tim G said:


> Sticking my neck out here as I have no 1st hand experience of these real expensive products, but I seriously doubt that a £135 product will be *9 times *better than a my £15 bottle of Clearkote (for example).
> 
> I love a good wax session, but there's no way they are value for money.


Totally agree with that. The more expensive waxes may last a little longer but most TTers wax their mota pretty regularly anyway don't we :wink: Ive been using the meguiars ultimate quik detailer recently and have to say its top banana :!:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

ian222 said:


> I live in Kent mate, are you a valeter? What would you have charged for that then?


not a valeter m8, just a very keen enthusiast, would have been all free m8 no charge 8)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Well thanks a lot Syd, thats very nice of you. Shame i cant take you up on that offer but thanks. See thats what this forum is all about.


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Ian, how do you prep your paint work? Do you or has it been machine polished yet?

Sorry if I'm stating the obvious here  But a decent finish is all in the prep, the wax is just the icing on the cake.

So I would rather spend the 135 quid on a random orbit polisher, learn how to use it and then you'll get a much better finish with your current wax. Rather than just putting BOS on a mediocre paint finish.

If you've already done that or I'm teaching your Granny to suck eggs, then I appologize 

Josh


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Its good wax but way overpriced IMO

I have used some of the top stuff and I have found autoglyms high definition wax to be very good value for money. Lasts very well, easy to apply and remove and no significant dusting. The red sponges that come with it are rubbish though. Get some of the yellow circular meguiars pads instead.

I think meguiars NXT 2.0 paste wax is very under rated. It adds very nice depth to dark colours and is quite cheap. It doesnt last as long as some others but we all like waxing regularly anyway 

Meant to say, preperation is the key to a wet looking shine, not just the wax as already said.

high def on black:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

high def on silver


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Kent mate, are you a valeter? What would you have charged for that then?
> ...


can you do mine?!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

No i havent machine polished it yet i must say. I know its all in the prep but i rather pay out for it to be done by a pro than me do it just incase i muck it up. All i do is wash and wax, glaze etc? It gets clayed twice a year but to machine polish it all would cost quite a lot.


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

for the cost of a detail by a pro, you could purchase a dual action polisher, pads and polish.

That's what i did.

So long as you start off with the least abrasive polish on a finishing pad, and changing the pad to a polishing pad if the finishing pad is not abrasive enough. if you take your time then you shouldn't inflict any damage.

A dual action polisher is easier and safer than a rotary, but the only drawback is that it will take you alot longer to polish.

With regards to the best of show, i love swissvax waxes and have tried several other makes of wax and sealent, and always keep coming back to the best of show, so much so i have just finished my pot. The smell, the ease of application and buffing off, the sheeting you get is superb, and the wet look especially on black cars is spot on.

Just my 2pence worth

Dave


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I bought BOS when I got my black TT 2.5 years ago. It lasted well and gave good results.

The tub didn't last as long as expected but that was probably down to me using too much of it.

I replaced it with Valentine wax; see here - viewtopic.php?f=31&t=147525&p=1512356&hilit=valentine#p1512356

Its still a high carnauba content wax, just smells different to BOS and half the price.

It will be going on the new TT very soon.


----------

